# In Limerick. I'm looking for a stockist of "Hotter Comfort Shoes".



## KathScan (20 Feb 2007)

I'm in Limerick. I'm looking for a stockist of "Hotter Comfort Shoes". Are there any stockists near here?

Thanks.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (21 Feb 2007)

*Re: Where can I get "Hotter" Shoes?*

This may not be much use to you, but 'Cosy Toes' (or 'Sole Comfort', I can't remember which name is over the shop now), in Irishtown in Kilkenny (between Smithwicks (now 'St. Francis Gate Brewery') and St. Canices Cathedral) stock them.  It's a small shop, but I live in Dublin and still travel down to buy shoes as I can't buy shoes to fit anywhere in Dublin (I have very wide feet).


----------



## sbla (21 Feb 2007)

*Re: Where can I get "Hotter" Shoes?*

My mum got a pair of these shoes in TK Maxx in Derry! (at a fraction of the price)

You need to look hard, but sometimes they have quite a few pairs in stock.


----------



## Brianp (9 Mar 2007)

*Re: Where can I get "Hotter" Shoes?*

Flannegans footwear in Galway (Corbet court) stock them...... they are very similiar to the ecco shoe though


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Mar 2007)

*Re: Where can I get "Hotter" Shoes?*

Looking  produced this info for a further stockist:

O'Dwyer Shoes, Friar St., Thurles, Co. Tipperary.


----------



## KathScan (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: Where can I get "Hotter" Shoes?*

I've found the shoes in the shoe shop in the Crescent shopping centre. (Can't remember the name of the shop). Also Michael Gleeson's shoe shop in Limerick city are going to start selling them now since O'Sullivans closed down.

Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## Marie (20 Mar 2007)

*Re: Where can I get "Hotter" Shoes?*

Here's their website:- http://www.hottershoes.com


----------



## KathScan (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: Where can I get "Hotter" Shoes?*



Marie said:


> Here's their website:- http://www.hottershoes.com


 
I had found that. Emailed them and they listed O'Sullivans in Limerick, but O'Sullivans unfortunately have closed down.  Found the shoes since anyway.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## one2one (9 Feb 2008)

*Re: Where can I get "Hotter" Shoes?*

Hi there,

O'Dwyer Shoes in Thurles, Co. Tipperary have the largest selection of Hotter shoes in Ireland for years.   They also deliver to anywhere in the country. 

Call Peter on 0879268159 or 050424877.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Feb 2008)

*Re: Where can I get "Hotter" Shoes?*

This guy had potentially hotter shoes than most people.


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Feb 2008)

*Re: Where can I get "Hotter" Shoes?*



one2one said:


> Hi there,
> 
> O'Dwyer Shoes in Thurles, Co. Tipperary have the largest selection of Hotter shoes in Ireland for years.   They also deliver to anywhere in the country.
> 
> Call Peter on 0879268159 or 050424877.



Hi one2one,

Can you confirm as per the  if you have any connection with this shop?

Thanks.


----------



## one2one (17 Mar 2008)

Hi Sue Ellen,

I have no affliiation. 

Regards


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Mar 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## pricewise (21 Dec 2008)

KathScan said:


> I'm in Limerick. I'm looking for a stockist of "Hotter Comfort Shoes". Are there any stockists near here?
> 
> Thanks.


they can be bought directly from hotter in the uk on line at less than half the price quoted in shops in ireland including post and packaging. vote with your feet and shop with youe fingers


----------

